
Woody Harrelson falls victim to Reddit in disastrous 'Ask me anything' interview - raghus
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2096768/Woody-Harrelson-falls-victim-Reddit-disastrous-Ask-interview.html
======
brmj
Can we please get a link to the actual thread, rather than an article in the
Daily Fail reporting on it without even linking to it?

~~~
dalke
It was previous mentioned twice on Hacker News:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3549985> and
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3551156> . The primary reddit thread is
[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/p9a1v/im_woody_harrels...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/p9a1v/im_woody_harrelson_ama/)
. It's also the 6th link when I do a Google search for "woody harrelson
reddit".

